
Ask HN: What are your maxvisit and minaway settings? - ahmedfromtunis
Context: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=814695
======
J_Darnley
I disabled the feature. I got tired of being locked out of conversations.
Before that I think I was using the default: 20, 180.

